# My Xmas loot. Rytek's book and a IQUE 110



## rbranstner (Dec 18, 2011)

I just got back from a weekend at my parents where we celebrated Christmas. I scored a IQUE 110 for my UDS from my wife and my sister gave me the sausage and meat curing book by Rytek Kutas which so many of you have. I can't wait to use both of them. Between these and the loot of Mad Hunky products I scored as well it's going to be a great next couple of weeks. I am glad I have a few days off. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 18, 2011)

Great score!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome Ross - Congrats on a great Christmas score


----------



## alblancher (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking forward to all the sausage making Qview!


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats on the early Christmas presents.


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

Now that's just WAYYYYYYY cool. I never herd of the ique 110 till this post, so i had too check it out. I goggled it and checked it out. Looks like it will be a handy thing to have. I may install 1 on my WSM, but will wait till I hear how yours runs, and if you like it or not. I will not be using the WSM for several more months anyways. Looks like a cool new smoking toy.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 18, 2011)

sprky said:


> Now that's just WAYYYYYYY cool. I never herd of the ique 110 till this post, so i had too check it out. I goggled it and checked it out. Looks like it will be a handy thing to have. I may install 1 on my WSM, but will wait till I hear how yours runs, and if you like it or not. I will not be using the WSM for several more months anyways. Looks like a cool new smoking toy.




I have been following a few guys on another site who who have these units in their UDS's and they really like them and have had great luck with this unit. There are a few guys on this site who have this unit as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 18, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Looking forward to all the sausage making Qview!




I didn't realize how much stuff was in this book when I asked for it. The book is around 550 pages long. I hate reading so I am sure it's going to take me some time to get through this book but hopefully it will be some reading that I will actually enjoy so I am hoping it won't be that bad.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 18, 2011)

You're going to read what you want to learn and then pick through the rest.  Once you read Rhytec then ask for Marianski next Christmas.   Sometimes a good book helps pull together all those bits and pieces of information and experience floating around in your head.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice score. hopefully there is more where that came from.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 19, 2011)

Great score Ross.........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Life is good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

You will like the book. I'm in mine all the time.


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2011)

Its good to get stuff you like...


----------

